# New from Northern California- A-zone opener near clear lake?



## humboldthunt'n (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new here from Humboldt county, ca. This will be my third season bow hunting. The last two were in missouri while going to school. Now I'm back in nor cal where I grew up gun hunting. This will be my first season bow hunting blacktail. I normally hunt the b-zones but I have family in Lakeport and am going to be hunting here for the A-zone opener. Does anyone on here hunt around Clear-Lake? I'd like to hunt with someone who knows the area since I don't know it well. Would also appreciate any info on this area from those of you who know it. Thanks,

-Josh


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to A-T, josh try posting this in general hunting . you will have better luck:zip:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Josh.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT!

Someone on here can probably help you out in the Hunting section.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## iceberg (Jul 26, 2011)

Put in for the Lake Sonoma draw!


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome josh,get a map off google earth of the area to get started!


----------

